
Random.org and the number 66 - zipotm
Am I crazy or... it&#x27;s more often to get 66 as a response?
======
mtmail
The widget calls a URL. I didn't get a single 66

    
    
       for i in `seq 1 100`; do curl 'https://www.random.org/integers/?num=1&min=1&max=100&col=1&base=10&format=plain&rnd=new' ; done

~~~
ChrisGranger
I got four 24s and four 62s, but only one 66. It's pretty obvious that OP is
_not_ on to something suspicious about that particular number.

------
ChrisGranger
I suspect you're biased towards making a note of the number 66 when it comes
up, and that it's not coming up more often than other numbers... Is it your
favorite number, or significant to you in some other way?

------
castis
Uneven distribution seems like a sign of a good random number generator.

------
saluki
[https://www.starwars.com/video/execute-
order-66](https://www.starwars.com/video/execute-order-66)

